# London Ontario Canada Area - 6 dogs need a rescue



## essathome

First off these are not my dogs. 
There are 6 German Shepherds Purebred that are in urgent need of a rescue to help them. Very long story but bottom line is owner is unable to care for them anymore due to health reasons. Three of these dogs will need vet care for ear infections and one with hair loss. All are underweight. They range in age from 2 to 10. I have permission to get these guys but I need a safe place they can go first. 
Please any help would be greatly appreciated. I am willing to transport them if needed.


----------



## Quinnsmom

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

Are these dogs registered? This breeder also does a small amount of rescue work but only accepts pb registered GSDs. She is located in SW Ontario.

http://appleridgekennels.webs.com/gsdrescue.htm


----------



## Crabtree

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

I'm close to London. Can I help?


----------



## essathome

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

Yes these dogs are registered but I think Appleridge is no longer in Canada


----------



## Crabtree

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

Any pictures?


----------



## essathome

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

I will take any help I can get at this time. Even if it is a safe place until a rescue can be found for them.


----------



## Crabtree

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

Are these dogs neutered. spayed? Wouldn't want them to end up in a mill situation.
What do they have male female?


----------



## essathome

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

I don't have any pictures yet I will get some tomorrow


----------



## essathome

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

None are yet fixed I do not want them to end up in a mill situation either. There are 4 females and 2 males.
This is why I am looking for a rescue to take them in


----------



## Crabtree

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

Ok how old are the males and are they sick?


----------



## Crabtree

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

I'm trying to be fair to all , I have 4 of my own plus 3 cats 2 of which are elderly. I would need to know that my gang in safe.
Aso I can't handle the cost of vet care right now as I'm unemployed.
even if I can't take one I can probably help with finding rescue


----------



## Crabtree

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

pm me and Ill see what I can do


----------



## windwalker718

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

You might contact Joanne Chanyi, Hoofprint Kennel in London. She has a number of contacts with rescues and might have space to help out with temporary housing til other placements are found. 

http://www.hoofprint.ws/


----------



## essathome

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

I sent off a e-mail to Joanne Thanks

I will be out most of the day but will try to check back here later.


----------



## Crabtree

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

Oh good one windwalker. I wasn't even thinking about Joanne.


----------



## Crabtree

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

So? What happened?


----------



## essathome

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

Still waiting for a rescue to assist but if I have to have a couple kennels that have donated run space for a couple of these guys.
I have one person willing to foster until a sutible home can be found. She is a friend of mine. I am meeting with someone tonight about one of them. 
I will be going today to collect the last 3 dogs from this property.
Will post pictures later when I have time. Dial up takes forever.

Still really need a rescue to help out.
Still waiting for a few phone calls back.


----------



## dd

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

Here are a couple to try - they may also have suggestions:
http://www.gsrt.net/

http://www.barlees.org/cgi-bin/index.php


----------



## Quinnsmom

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

You might also try 

http://www.4leggedlove.com/

Located near Toronto but active in SW Ontario. Tough situation - good luck.


----------



## Crabtree

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

Any news?


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

These dogs are not in a High-Kill shelter so are being moved.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

Any news on these dogs?


----------



## Jax08

*Re: Urgently need a rescue London Ontario Canada Area*

Were these dogs sent to rescue?


----------

